# Burbank kennel club show



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is one picture Of Enzo I took more to come.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

very cool and very red!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks kalamama here is another


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*OH !!!! How DASHING daaaaahling : ))))) !!!!!!! I think this song suits the occasion *







Wishing you the "winner" status in the next show :first: 

PS:His lead is also sooo elegant - where did you find it : ))) ????


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

He's looking Fabulous!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks absolutely fabulous!!!! Even though he didn't win this time, I am happy to hear he was placed as reserve. Great job!! I cannot believe how red he is; such a beautiful color.
_


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He looks fantastic ! Loving these pictures right now, he looks so elegant


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

He looks great sprayed up. Can you pull a little larger bubble? Fabulous pigment! What did you sister do to his coat?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> *OH !!!! How DASHING daaaaahling : ))))) !!!!!!! I think this song suits the occasion *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ths5-QExNuE
> 
> ...


LOL wishpoo you are too funny !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> He looks great sprayed up. Can you pull a little larger bubble? Fabulous pigment! What did you sister do to his coat?


Thanks guys 

well my friend sprayed him up so had no control on his bubble lol I we don't know how to do the bubble or spray job. 

She scissored down his cuffs, and rosettes really short and his tail ..... :fish: I dunno why she did that at all he looked retarded and everyone we know said let his coat grow you cut him down to much! ( i was not there when she was grooming him otherwise I would have said STOP ) ;p


----------

